
Ask HN: Anyone running a business from their phone/tablet? - everdev
Most solopreneurs love being able to run a business from their laptop, but has anyone gone the extra step and run a business primarily from their phone or tablet?
======
anoncoward111
I know a guy who shoots all of his unedited youtube videos from his phone,
uploads them, and then people call/text/email/message him for paid diet
coaching.

This seems pretty sustainable and transferable to different domains of
expertise, but it is decidedly low tech and a very crowded industry

